# Bus from AbuDhabi to Dubai



## chand_andas

I wish the bus coming from AbuDhabi would stop at Ibn Batuta, then the people staying in places accessible by Metro could just take it from there instead of going all the way till Trade Centre or the Final busstop.
Likewise Going from Marina all the way to Al Ghubaiba to catch a bus to go back to Abu Dhabi seems such a shame.

Chandan


----------

